# GREEK STEROIDS @ CUSTOMS



## gym_smash (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I am going to Greece first week of sept. I plan to bring back about 600 d-bol tabs.

What will happen if I get stopped @ customs in Greece or UK?

Is there a certain amount I am allowed to carry?

Thanks


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Mate dont do it,. They are ****ing ****s out there. Stopped me and a mate with 70 sust which is **** all and threw us in a cell overnight and fined us £900 each. ****ers. It isnt a lot cheaper either, we were paying £2.40 a shot of test so it isnt worth it at all unless you post it back which is a better idea, but us being idiots didnt think of doing that


----------



## gym_smash (Feb 8, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Mate dont do it,. They are ****ing ****s out there. Stopped me and a mate with 70 sust which is **** all and threw us in a cell overnight and fined us £900 each. ****ers. It isnt a lot cheaper either, we were paying £2.40 a shot of test so it isnt worth it at all unless you post it back which is a better idea, but us being idiots didnt think of doing that


Cheers mate, what are the consequences of posting it? If it gets stopped at UK import it will have my address on it.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

you can bring medicines OUT of greece and into the uk no problem... just don't take stuff into greece...


----------



## gym_smash (Feb 8, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> you can bring medicines OUT of greece and into the uk no problem... just don't take stuff into greece...


What about what MASSIVEMONSTER said above, I don't fancy getting a fine and put in cells.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Why risk it, just mail it over, id rather not risk getting stuck in a cell with stavros for the night.

if customs seized it you would get a seizure letter, nothing more -- who is to prove that you sent it yourself anyhow.

split it up into packages and mail it.


----------



## willy222 (Mar 27, 2008)

I had a pal try to buy steroids from a pharmacy in crete 2 weeks ago and the greek chased him out lol shouting "bad man"


----------



## gym_smash (Feb 8, 2008)

GTT said:


> Why risk it, just mail it over, id rather not risk getting stuck in a cell with stavros for the night.
> 
> if customs seized it you would get a seizure letter, nothing more -- who is to prove that you sent it yourself anyhow.
> 
> split it up into packages and mail it.


Spot on thanks matey.


----------



## thevoice (May 10, 2007)

willy222 said:


> I had a pal try to buy steroids from a pharmacy in crete 2 weeks ago and the greek chased him out lol shouting "bad man"


LOL :lol: classic


----------



## paul_22 (Jul 3, 2008)

lol that guy was me lol i was in CRETE an island of greece but its STILL GREECE .... first pharmacy was a guy told me to leave the shop calling me a bad man lol....... the second one i went into was a nice lady and all she told me was i need a scrip ............??? anyone enlighten me on this?


----------



## johnpapas (Aug 20, 2008)

You don't need a script to buy drugs from Greece except of recreational.But after the doping scandal pharmacies are afraid to sell and the quantities are almost zero.All of the stuff is sold in black market for 5 times the original price.


----------



## funbos (Oct 13, 2005)

you wont buy dbol in greek pharmacy bro thers ins anythink like it there 

yes ship it to your addy but give it to your bro or someone who will be with you cos if they want they can tell if you ship it or no ( from how you write and your finger prints ) but imo they wont do it. and ship it as a ems the same day before you will back to you


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

BigMatt1985 said:


> What about what MASSIVEMONSTER said above, I don't fancy getting a fine and put in cells.


he tried taking gear INTO greece... not a good idea...


----------



## Neuro (Aug 21, 2008)

johnpapas said:


> You don't need a script to buy drugs from Greece except of recreational.But after the doping scandal pharmacies are afraid to sell and the quantities are almost zero.All of the stuff is sold in black market for 5 times the original price.


you are wrong mate!!!

For drugs like test you need a script with one red line which means that the seller has to keep the script for one year in case of any check.

For Nandralone you need a script with TWO red lines which means that the seller has to keep the script for 2 years....

steroid drugs are not free in Greece anyway....


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

IMO you are completely wasting your time bringing back dianabol as it's such a cheap drug anyway. As for test etc.. I know 3 people who have been to different parts of Greece including myself and in every pharmacy they state that they require a script.


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

**** it, get it from england.


----------

